
Bitcasa Drive is shutting down - nodesocket
https://blog.bitcasa.com/2016/04/21/bitcasa-drive-discontinued/?utm_swu=3976
======
nodesocket
Argggg, I have around 700GB of data in Bitcasa, can anybody recommend an
alternative? Don't need sync, just cloud storage that mounts in OSX as a
native volume.

